# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  update de checkbox

## benji54190

bonjour a tous, 

aprs avoir pass 4h sur des checkbox, je n'arrive toujours pas faire en sorte qu'elle soit coch ou non,



```

```

voila le code qui me permet de savoir si elle est dfinie ou non, y a t il une ereur dans se code ??  ::aie::

----------


## mael94420

Post dlst mais on sais jamais.



```

```

C'est plus court, plus propre et plus lisible  :;): 
Et surtout, ca marche  :;):

----------

